# I feel like Secret Santa this year



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Did you Find him?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Did you Find him?


I did, he was the only homeless person outside that address and he said "sometimes" he answers to Country .. hopefully it went to the right guy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I did, he was the only homeless person outside that address and he said "sometimes" he answers to Country .. hopefully it went to the right guy.


Let's believe it did.

Nice story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Let's believe it did.
> 
> Nice story, thanks for sharing.


A Flex Christmas story with a happy ending. Now let's hear those horror stories


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think it's adorable


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> hopefully it went to the right guy


Good on you for trying! What a nice story...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

OMG I just watched that video and I'm crying!!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

rozz said:


> A Flex Christmas story with a happy ending. Now let's hear those horror stories


Why not make your own? Pick up a 12/24 block and don't deliver any of them!


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Why not make your own? Pick up a 12/24 block and don't deliver any of them!


How the Flex Grinch stole Christmas?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Just think of Bezos instead of Jim Carey in all the Grinch makeup. Roflmao.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

ScubaMark said:


> Just think of Bezos instead of Jim Carey in all the Grinch makeup. Roflmao.


Someone post a meme now!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

soupergloo said:


>


Wow! That's awesome. 



jester121 said:


> Why not make your own? Pick up a 12/24 block and don't deliver any of them!


Always on point. 

Merry Christmas Jester


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You too Cynergie.


----------

